# 2 Bigguns!!!



## #1Garguide (Mar 5, 2013)

The one that looks small is 6 ft even but thin only 85lbs. The BIGGER one is 7'3". The clients were very happy it was both of theirs personal best.
For more info go to www.bigfishbowfishingtexas.com

I also do rod and reel fishing for these big boys..


----------



## #1Garguide (Mar 5, 2013)

Oops did not mean to repost this pic. I can't figure on how,to delete it????


----------

